# Cats................



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

there are two cats on the cruze are there not?? are they both in the mid pipe? thus going with the ZZP mid pipe (w cat) would bring it down to one?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Xlr8machineshop (Jul 17, 2011)

Isant there one in the downpipe and mid pipe Not 2 in the mid pipe.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

One in each pipe stock, sorry for confusion. 

Cat -> Cat -> Resinator -> muffler


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

So that's why my Eco purrs so much.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ok must delete one cat... haha way to quiet.... the magnaflow cat back deleted the resonator so its a little louder but still toooooooo quiet...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Cruzer_1 said:


> ok must delete one cat... haha way to quiet.... the magnaflow cat back deleted the resonator so its a little louder but still toooooooo quiet...


I would buy the downpipe which is catless and mid pipe w/cat im buy the down pipe soon. So much to buy so little time to make the MONEY!!

h3llion


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I would buy the downpipe which is catless and mid pipe w/cat im buy the down pipe soon. So much to buy so little time to make the MONEY!!
> 
> h3llion


You mean o2 housing and mid pipe


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have both, catless, and I LOVE them, lol.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I have both, catless, and I LOVE them, lol.


Yeah I wish I went catless on the midpipe  I really want to hear my turbo spool down, boo!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

going catless really soon! straight pipes and deleting the magnaflow muffler......things way to quiet for me!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> You mean o2 housing and mid pipe


Downpipe o2 housing samethimg

h3llion


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Downpipe o2 housing samethimg
> 
> h3llion


But it's not. A downpipe is one piece not two.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Our O2 housing is also one piece, lol.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am afraid of doing that and making my car way TOO loud. It's funny, when i step on it and my intake roars people actually turn around and with puzzled look... Love it.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah the magnaflow is nice but way too quiet for me ! I gotta go catless, speaking with an exhaust hop today


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

boats4life said:


> I have both, catless, and I LOVE them, lol.


No cats? No check engine light? How does that work?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I have a tune, and the cats are accounted for.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

ok so you get rid of the cats...is it ok to drive with the check engine light on till you could have the money for a tune. was going to do the zzp o2 housing and mid pipe into the borla system! than do a tune to account for no cats! did you notice any change in gas milage


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> Yeah the magnaflow is nice but way too quiet for me ! I gotta go catless, speaking with an exhaust hop today


FYI...removing factory cats from a car is a federal crime. You can do it but exhaust shops are a big no-no. If they do do it make sure you dont let them keep it. they will make money off it..usually bout 100$ a cat x 2 = 200$.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

got_boost said:


> FYI...removing factory cats from a car is a federal crime. You can do it but exhaust shops are a big no-no. If they do do it make sure you dont let them keep it. they will make money off it..usually bout 100$ a cat x 2 = 200$.


He lives in Canada.....


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Ehhh autoguide leaves that info out lol. Go for it then. Either way I'd make sure I leave with both cats


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I was debating to go catless but its too risky here in Canada......

I plan on running the ZZP O2 housing and just install an electric cutout before my stock cat, this way i can go from loud catless to silence with the press of a button. Think its my safest bet! Ill be hitting this project up after I order the trifecta tune and install my rear diffuser.....patience


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Which ZZP parts can you use without having a check engine light or needing a "tune".


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Both, but you would have to ask for a high flow cat on the midpipe.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> Which ZZP parts can you use without having a check engine light or needing a "tune".


Without a tune you won't see any peak gains in power due to the factory tune using torque management.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> Without a tune you won't see any peak gains in power due to the factory tune using torque management.


So even though you're theoretically removing the restrictions in the exhaust, there's absolutely no benefit whatsoever?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> So even though you're theoretically removing the restrictions in the exhaust, there's absolutely no benefit whatsoever?


Overtime it will learn the gains out...


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Overtime it will learn the gains out...


I'm sorry, I don't understand "learn the gains out".


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> I'm sorry, I don't understand "learn the gains out".


You may see peak gains initially but the torque management will gradually bring the power back down to its set maximum torque level. 

You will have the lasting benefits of getting better response (less lag) from the turbo and slightly better fuel economy.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

Skilz10179 said:


> You may see peak gains initially but the torque management will gradually bring the power back down to its set maximum torque level.
> 
> You will have the lasting benefits of getting better response (less lag) from the turbo and slightly better fuel economy.


Makes perfect sense, thanks.


----------

